
Big iPhone 3GS numbers come from pre-existing Apple addicts - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/69606/big-iphone-3gs-numbers-come-pre-existing-apple-addicts
======
JunkDNA
This is not all that surprising to me given the huge difference in performance
and capabilities between the iPhone 3GS and the original EDGE-based iPhone.
Upgrading after one year is a bit soon for all but the true Apple fans to
upgrade. However, there are a lot of people who are accustomed to upgrading
cell phones every two years or so, (at least in the US).

------
oomkiller
I'd like to switch to the iPhone 3gs from my Blackberry 8830, but I currently
use Verizon, and it's not a big enough reason to switch to AT&T. I think I
will be picking up the new Blackberry Tour when it comes out.

